# One brand of US-import VHS not working



## Louise1982 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I looked through the first 25 pages of past posts on vhs and don't think this has come up. Are US vhs tapes different to UK, in the same way that your DVDs are region 1 and ours are region 2? I have just got 3 tapes from different US sellers all from the 80s Buns of Steel workout series and they don't play properly (screen looks black with some distortion, sound can be heard but too slow), I assumed the first was a faulty tape but all 3 are the same and all my other US imports play fine on the same machine.

Is there some way of converting them to a different format myself or anywhere I can take them / post them to that can put them on a new tape / DVD?

Any help with my strange retro problem appreciated!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

PAL vs NTSC.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you were to get a UK/PAL VHS player, you could then view and/or copy the tapes.


----------

